# What are some uncommon species you want to see more?



## sodasprouts (Oct 19, 2019)

I would love to see more cervine/bovine characters! + I haven’t seen a whole lot of monkey fursonas out there- here’s mine!


----------



## Tazmo (Oct 19, 2019)

Thanks to @Arnak ; more Nesquishians!


----------



## Arnak (Oct 19, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> Thanks to @Arnak ; more Nesquishians!


Look up dragovian15 on furaffinity for more


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 19, 2019)

My o p e n s p e c i e s


----------



## MaetheDragon (Oct 19, 2019)

For me? I wanna see more unique species of lizards! I myself have a Bearded Dragon scalesona, a Red Eyed Crocodile Skink character, and an Argentine Tegu character- who’s centaur-ified!



Spoiler: Mae the Beardie













Spoiler: Blake the Red Eyed Crocodile Skink











Spoiler: Tobias the Argentine Tegu-taur


----------



## Arnak (Oct 19, 2019)

Much like @Tazmo I too want to see more Nesquishians


----------



## Nyro46 (Oct 19, 2019)

When this question comes up, one of the first things that comes to mind is “echidnas or hedgehogs that aren’t Sonic fan characters or otherwise drawn in that style”. 
Especially echidnas. One of my fursonas is a Panda Shepherd / echidna hybrid. Somewhat based on an older character I used to have who was just an echidna, but I no longer own him because he was kind of attached to bad memories of myself.

Also, leopards. Not snow leopards, but regular leopards. I never see them. My fursona Nyro is an Amur leopard.

I agree with the OP on monkeys, too. Otherwise I also don’t see a lot of avians, or reptiles (besides alligators/crocodiles), or amphibians.


----------



## Peach's (Oct 19, 2019)

Seals, especially if they don't have a tail like a seal, they are basically mermaids.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 19, 2019)

Monkeys and rabbits.


----------



## LeFay (Oct 20, 2019)

I would love to see more insect sonas. I've seen plenty of spiders but insects in general you don't see a lot of. I enjoy how they're represented in artwork and their versatility when it comes to design, is really interesting. But moths are my favorite, I find them downright adorable.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Oct 20, 2019)

LeFay said:


> I would love to see more insect sonas. I've seen plenty of spiders but insects in general you don't see a lot of. I enjoy how they're represented in artwork and their versatility when it comes to design, is really interesting. But moths are my favorite, I find them downright adorable.



I actually have a moth character, now that you mention it! I relate to this, insects are very underrated.


----------



## Heppi (Oct 20, 2019)

LeFay said:


> I would love to see more insect sonas. I've seen plenty of spiders but insects in general you don't see a lot of. I enjoy how they're represented in artwork and their versatility when it comes to design, is really interesting. But moths are my favorite, I find them downright adorable.





MCtheBeardie said:


> I actually have a moth character, now that you mention it! I relate to this, insects are very underrated.


T-thank you for giving me some love... <3 I love you too! I may be small, but I have feelings too! Can you still hear me?! No, don't go away! Aaah! ... ...


----------



## MaetheDragon (Oct 20, 2019)

Heppi said:


> T-thank you for giving me some love... <3 I love you too! I may be small, but I have feelings too! Can you still hear me?! No, don't go away! Aaah! ... ...



Aw, you’re so cute, little mantis! *pats*

I wish there were more little ones like you~ The love is well deserved, fren!


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Oct 20, 2019)

MonsterMayo said:


> I would love to see more cervine/bovine characters! + I haven’t seen a whole lot of monkey fursonas out there- here’s mine!


Mine is a wildebeest!!


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 21, 2019)

The lesser known mythical beasts are a little few and far between, Styrs, Nemean Lions, Hydras, definately chimeras. Dragons seem to have stolen the 'Classic Mythology' thing really.

Dinosaurs are pretty fun though too ^v^


----------



## puddinsticks (Oct 21, 2019)

I'd like to see more bugs!  Moths and bees.


----------



## Katzarekatz (Oct 22, 2019)

Nyro46 said:


> When this question comes up, one of the first things that comes to mind is “echidnas or hedgehogs that aren’t Sonic fan characters or otherwise drawn in that style”.


I was gonna say that too, mine is a hedgehog without ties to the Sonic universe. It's nice to see other fursonas that are like that every now and then, I'm not sure why it's unpopular.


----------



## Mayflower (Oct 22, 2019)

While there are quite a lot of canines, I would personally like to see more dobermanns and bulldogs.

and some hippos


----------



## Kinare (Oct 22, 2019)

I'd like to see more odd and rare species in general, especially if it's something I've never heard of before. There are so many species of animal in this world, but so far I've only seen a couple of fursona species that I hadn't heard of before. If I ever create more anthro characters I would like to find an unused or rarely used species.


----------



## Altairsky (Oct 27, 2019)

I'd love to see more bugsonas and more fishsonas (except sharks, there are several shark fursona around).
I have a mothsona but it's a mecha mothsona. I had the honor to draw a friend's fishsona and that was a very nice experience.
My mothsona:





My friend's fishsona:


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Oct 27, 2019)

Platypus


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 27, 2019)

Tarsius


----------



## Pygmepatl (Oct 28, 2019)

I too want to see more hedgehog sonas, especially after having interacted with real ones; though one thing remains as a mystery to me, How would they wear shirts?


----------



## Keefur (Oct 28, 2019)

Porcupines!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 28, 2019)

Turkey's.


----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 28, 2019)

Horses

I'd love to see more parrots.


----------



## PercyD (Oct 30, 2019)

I need more insects please, thanks-

I'm also willing to accept badgers and wolverines.


----------



## mikiruma (Nov 11, 2019)

i'm hopping on the bug train too! i do have a bugsona though he's... not entirely anatomically accurate. he's loosely based on a carpenter bee, i'll say that 8) any time i do look up bugs there are either honey bees or moths, which are *fine* but there are so many subspecies of so many bugs.. so much variety potential!!!

also honestly i'd wanna see more "weird" hybrids, like maybe bugs crossed with mammals or something along those lines? sometimes i just wanna see more genetic variety than just neon fur colors, lol.


----------



## 1234554321 (Nov 11, 2019)

Anything that isn't a canine, feline or dragon


----------



## Unchain-Utopia (Nov 11, 2019)

My main one is a cat, but I have a griffin and gargoyle that I developed a bit in a couple RPG’s some odd years ago.

Do RPG’s count given that I got into the headspace as I wrote them? (Asking as a relative newbie)


----------



## Altairsky (Nov 11, 2019)

Since there are never enough hedgehogs in the furry fandom, I just made one:


----------



## hazmat_doormat (Apr 24, 2020)

Bears. There must be a few of them but I never really see them. And mustelids e.g. martens, weasels, stoats.


----------



## pinecones (Apr 24, 2020)

LeFay said:


> I would love to see more insect sonas. I've seen plenty of spiders but insects in general you don't see a lot of. I enjoy how they're represented in artwork and their versatility when it comes to design, is really interesting. But moths are my favorite, I find them downright adorable.


I agree, I actually have an idea for a Rhinoceros Beetle sona, moths, bees... people just don't identify with insects as well. Arachnids such as spiders and scorpions.

I'm surprised there aren't more neopets.

Primates and monkeys, lemurs.

Extinct species, why do they have to be left out? Billions of years worth of fascinating animals.

Aquatic mammals and deep sea fishes, anglerfish would be beautiful. You could really get creative. Nature gave us so much to admire and mimic!

I think if the shape is more difficult to put into human form, the rarer it is, though it is not necessarily so.


----------



## PercyD (Apr 25, 2020)

hazmat_doormat said:


> Bears. There must be a few of them but I never really see them. And mustelids e.g. martens, weasels, stoats.


I am bear. c:


----------



## Breyo (Apr 25, 2020)

More of the prehistoric or extinct species would be cool! I've only been in the fandom since last November, but I haven't seen many dinosaurs or anything like that


----------



## PercyD (Apr 25, 2020)

BreyoGP said:


> More of the prehistoric or extinct species would be cool! I've only been in the fandom since last November, but I haven't seen many dinosaurs or anything like that


Technically my sona's prehistoric too, lol~~


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 25, 2020)

BreyoGP said:


> More of the prehistoric or extinct species would be cool! I've only been in the fandom since last November, but I haven't seen many dinosaurs or anything like that


@BayoDino @BayoDino @BayoDino @BayoDino @BayoDino @BayoDino @BayoDino @BayoDino @BayoDino @BayoDino @BayoDino @BayoDino @BayoDino @BayoDino @BayoDino @BayoDino @BayoDino @BayoDino @BayoDino @BayoDino 

I would like to see more otters because who could resist??


----------



## Breyo (Apr 25, 2020)

PercyD said:


> Technically my sona's prehistoric too, lol~~


Wait, really? That's neat 
It says "Bear-dog"for your species on your profile, so is your 'sona based off of a dire bear or something similar to that?


----------



## PercyD (Apr 25, 2020)

BreyoGP said:


> Wait, really? That's neat
> It says "Bear-dog"for your species on your profile, so is your 'sona based off of a dire bear or something similar to that?


Specifically, they are based off of an amphicyon. But since people usually dunno what that is, I just call it a bear-dog and be done with it =u=/


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 25, 2020)

PercyD said:


> Specifically, they are based off of an amphicyon. But since people usually dunno what that is, I just call it a bear-dog and be done with it =u=/


bruh what in the world is this fox-big cat-wolf-bear hybrid


----------



## Breyo (Apr 25, 2020)

PercyD said:


> Specifically, they are based off of an amphicyon. But since people usually dunno what that is, I just call it a bear-dog and be done with it =u=/


They look pretty cool! I'm glad they're extinct, though (for our sake, I mean lol)


----------



## PercyD (Apr 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> bruh what in the world is this fox-big cat-wolf-bear hybrid


grand(father) of all vague dogs-


----------



## PercyD (Apr 25, 2020)

BreyoGP said:


> They look pretty cool! I'm glad they're extinct, though (for our sake, I mean lol)


Lol, you're not wrong-


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 25, 2020)

PercyD said:


> grand(father) of all vague dogs-


very strange. How and why did you stumble across this thing and decide to use it?


----------



## PercyD (Apr 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> very strange. How and why did you stumble across this thing and decide to use it?


So I was coming up with my sona and I thought "oh, lorge like bear. charm like dog."

And a friend back then who was an enthusiast for prehistoric animals was like "THAT ALRTERADY EXISTS, MAH DUDE!"

And I was like "Oh. Perfect. c:"

So my sona is extinct and that suits me just fine. \=u=/


----------



## BayoDino (Apr 25, 2020)

BreyoGP said:


> More of the prehistoric or extinct species would be cool! I've only been in the fandom since last November, but I haven't seen many dinosaurs or anything like that


Same? I'm a Velociraptor but I don't see much dino species in fandom.


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 25, 2020)

BayoDino said:


> Same? I'm a Velociraptor but I don't see much dino species in fandom.


t h a t s w h y I m e n t i o n e d y o u > . >


----------



## BayoDino (Apr 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> t h a t s w h y I m e n t i o n e d y o u > . >


i k n o w a n d t h a n k y o u.


----------



## pinecones (Apr 25, 2020)

If you like bear dogs, you should check out Bone Crushing Dogs.


----------



## Pomorek (Apr 25, 2020)

Shameless self-promotion here, but my gallery has a good number of little-known critters. Such as several antelopes (referring to what the OP wanted to see, maybe these are not strictly _bovines_, but a broader category of _bovids_ for sure).  And a brown hyena which seems to be a super obscure species that almost nobody knows about - probably everyone assumes this is just a plain spotted hyena, only brown, but it looks nothing like that. And I'm planning to eventually add some more of the little-seen ones, including cryptids such as jackalope and mngwa.


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 25, 2020)

I haven't seen any giraffes around lately


----------



## NebulaFirefly (Apr 25, 2020)

Dinosaur sonas that are not velociraptors or T-rexes


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 25, 2020)

elephants and bovines !
scorpions too


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 25, 2020)

budgies! birbs are pretty common but I haven't seen a budgie/parakeet sona. My budgies would like a fren! :3


----------



## WXYZ (Apr 25, 2020)

I am now of the opinion that there be more Lorises


----------



## Herdingcats (Apr 25, 2020)

More reptiles - like iguanas, skinks, geckos, chameleons and turtles. 
Also, more fish would be cool too. I don't see many stingrays, seahorses or sawfish.


----------



## owoLillian (Apr 26, 2020)

I think aquatic mammals would be cool. Otters, sea lions, seals, walruses...

I’ve actually been thinking about making a walrus fursona


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Apr 26, 2020)

I wouldn't mind seeing more goats.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Apr 27, 2020)

Well there's a lot that I'd like to see more of, so let's get to it.

- Monkeys and Apes! We need more primates!
- Dogs that are not liked by Dog People(C), things like poodles, chihuahuas, and bulldogs. There's too many huskies and labs.
- Domesticated cats are weirdly rare, especially breeds like the Maine Coon and Ragdoll. There's far too many big cats.
- Horse breeds other than racing and wild horses. I used to be a Shire, for that matter.
- BUFFALO!
- Goats! 
- Llamas! Seriously, as a major favorite of the internet, how are there not many llamas? (Alpacas can count too, I suppose).
- Sheep!
- Pandas who aren't just big, bumbling goofballs. They're BEARS who can climb trees. 
- Parrots! They're colorful and very intelligent birds, how can there be so few?
- Corvids beyond just ravens and crows. Blue Jays are a good start.
- Swallows and Kites; they have TWO tails.
- Chickens chickens chickens...
- SECRETARY BIRD. They be deadly gorgeous.
- All matter of eagles is hard to find, especially given how "badass" a bird of prey is.
- While maybe not a personal favorite, OWLS.
- VULTURES!
- Snakes that are not cobras. Boas give the best hugs. =)
- Horny toads for prickly people...
- Fish in general. More than just sharks.
- Surprised inflation fetishists haven't picked up on the varieties of puffer fish.
- EELS. They're actually pretty cool.
- Colonial insects like bees, ants, and wasps. 
- Beetles.
- Surprised nobody has ever used a Luna Moth before.
- Scorpions
- Lobsters

- Dinosaurs other than T-Rex and Raptors. Let's start with Triceratops.
- Non-standard dragons that lie beyond Eastern and Western. Kirin is a good start.
- Trolls! Be it classical trolls, muppet trolls, or even Warcraft trolls.
- Hypogriff/Hypogryph. Cause hoers-birbs are cool.


----------



## NebulaFirefly (Apr 28, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> - Non-standard dragons that lie beyond Eastern and Western. Kirin is a good start.



I am sorry but kirins are Chinese/Japanese unicorns, not dragons 
But I used to be a winged kirin before I decided to be a deinonychus /honey badger hybrid (well, I now decided to be deinonychus/red panda because it looks cuter)


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Apr 29, 2020)

Tardigrade fursonas would be interesting


----------



## BayoDino (Apr 29, 2020)

Frogs! I have seen 2 only. 
Dinosaurs and other Extinct Animals. 
Anything that has beak.


----------



## TimFox (May 3, 2020)

Now that I think about that...

I feel like there could be more bird-sonas ö.ö


----------



## Rayd (May 3, 2020)

i feel like there's a lot of dog breeds that would look great in anthro form that not very many take advantage of. chihuahuas, poodles, beagles, yorkshire/west highland terriers, etc.

but other than canines, i've always had an interest in giraffe characters, and i don't believe i've seen a giraffe as a main sona before.


----------



## Bababooey (May 4, 2020)

Bats, and not fruit bats. I'm talking vampire bats and such like that. They're pretty rare.

Bats. Not "flying doggos." Lol


----------



## PercyD (May 4, 2020)

Elliot Manowar said:


> Tardigrade fursonas would be interesting


_Squishy boys _ ouo


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 4, 2020)

Oh, I just thought of another class of animals who don't get much love!

Crustaceans! I mean, look at this Horseshoe Crab- it looks awesome!!!


----------



## Zehlua (May 6, 2020)

SEAHORSES!


----------



## farraigeart (May 6, 2020)

BUGS!!!! i would love more bug furs !! especially moths and tarantulas- i feel like u could make the fuzziness look adorable

I've tried to make one myself but i wanna see more ;o; (he's not a sona, just an oc, but still)


----------



## Lucidic (May 11, 2020)

F e r r e t s. More Bovines. More Sloths? Maybe an Anteater, too; their snouts are cute. Blue Jays would make pretty bird sonas, too.

And some goddamn Pomeranians, as far as dogs go.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 11, 2020)

I don't know if anyone else knows this or if it is just me in the lonely corner, but I'd like to see more of the Spirit Guardian species. I have my own, (albeit no art for it, merely description), and they are from the one game, Ori and The Will Of The Wisps. I'd like to see more of those, or maybe Nimbats as well. The last one I'd like to see are the Moki, or the other species in that same game mentioned earlier. They look nice, and I'm sure it'll be cool to see some in the fandom at some point.


----------



## bandit_husky (May 18, 2020)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Oh, I just thought of another class of animals who don't get much love!
> 
> Crustaceans! I mean, look at this Horseshoe Crab- it looks awesome!!!


too  hard to make anthro


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 18, 2020)

bandit_husky said:


> too  hard to make anthro



Eh, I bet it’s possible. You just gotta believe, fren!


----------



## Uathúil (May 19, 2020)

Manchesterite said:


> I am now of the opinion that there be more Lorises


Aaaaaaayyyyyyy
My secondary 'sona is a loris.


----------



## Uathúil (May 19, 2020)

Pitbulls and ocelots.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 19, 2020)

Rathalos, Rathian, Nargacuga, Brachydios, Jinouga and grand majority of others in MH. They’re criminally underrepresented


----------



## bandit_husky (May 20, 2020)

i think we need other dog breeds than us huskies and collies


----------



## bandit_husky (May 20, 2020)

and more birds like eagles bluejays cardinals and robins


----------



## Ghostbird (May 21, 2020)

Moar parrots!


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 21, 2020)

How about some exotic waterfowl like the Baikal Teal or Harlequin Duck?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 21, 2020)

I used to RP on Gaia Online as an anthropomorphic planarian. (Aquatic flat worm)
You can cut one in half and it'd grow the other half on each part, and you'd have two.

One guy I RP'd with cut it a million times with a katana, only to soon be dogpiled by a million of these really weak worm guys lmao.

He didn't like it.

This is just a long way of saying I just wanna see more weird and oddly thoughtful designs ;P


----------



## lemonjelly (Jul 17, 2020)

DEFINITELY mantises!! pangolins too!!!


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 17, 2020)

I don't think ring-tail lemurs get enough love. Furries of them are nice looking and the real animal is beyond adorable.

Besides that, I have an invented race called Malocs that I'd love to see other people create art of. (link to model sheet)


----------



## OrcaWhatever (Jul 18, 2020)

I am totally biased, but dinosaurs and any reptile besides dragons.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 18, 2020)

Various rodents.

They are kyooote..! OwO


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 18, 2020)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Various rodents.
> 
> They are kyooote..! OwO



You're only saying this because you're a cat and you want to have them for dinner.


----------



## RangerReb (Jul 19, 2020)

Kangaroos, one can never have too many of us.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 19, 2020)

Rimna said:


> You're only saying this because you're a cat and you want to have them for dinner.



Purrrr~~ =UwU=

But I find those rodent furs more attractive when they actually have nothing to have drawbacks or anything in front of 'predator' furs.

I dunno what it's called in English, but Koreans call that 'Gap-moé 갭모에'.


Spoiler



which originated from Japanese 'Moe'.(Spoken 'Moé') When something or someone has traits/personalities etc (but especially personalities) that opposes the fixed idea(stereotype), that gives some people the feel of attractiveness as they have overcame/defied the fixed logics in a positive way. (The gap with the stereotypes, which ultimately poses attractiveness = Gap-moe)


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 14, 2020)

Capybaras


----------



## Rap Daniel (Oct 14, 2020)

Grimalkians from FX's Archer


----------



## tetramelly (Oct 14, 2020)

more species that I find attractive, less species that I don't find attractive


----------



## alphienya (Oct 14, 2020)

More birds! More fish! More moths! I wanna see a cuttlefish anthro goshdarnit!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 14, 2020)

alphienya said:


> More birds! More fish! More moths! I wanna see a cuttlefish anthro goshdarnit!


cuddle a cuttlefish ;D
+1


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 14, 2020)

I'd say that some species are mostly chosen, so here's a small little thing I'd like to see. Sure, we can all agree Fennec Foxes have been popular because of the large ears, but I bet you ten dollars nobody has heard of a bat eared fox, which is a sona I have chosen over the times. We should see more of those, I can only imagine how cool it would be!


----------



## alphienya (Oct 15, 2020)

Sharks don't seem to be all that unpopular, but I don't think I've ever seen a whale shark anthro out there. Some hamsters would be cute to see too. And I've honestly never seen a cockatiel or budgie anthro, which is a shame. More quails, more squirrels, more kangaroo rats, more thylacines, more geese!

I may have a bad case of "too many ideas, not enough art skills." :v


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 15, 2020)

Does a giant space warrior lizard count?


----------



## Bababooey (Oct 15, 2020)

How about some giant isopods and leeches, eh?
Beetle grub?

Look at this duude.


----------



## artofem (Oct 15, 2020)

I think frogs are rare too. I'm sure there are insect types out there, I just haven't been commission to draw one, so they're probably only a few of them.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 15, 2020)

artofem said:


> I think frogs are rare too. I'm sure there are insect types out there, I just haven't been commission to draw one, so they're probably only a few of them.


@Guifrog


----------



## Rakiya (Oct 16, 2020)

There's a lot of niche species out there, and I definitely would like to see more of them.
But from a reasonable perspective, I think an increase of rabbits, bull/cows, goats and deers would be nice.
Perhaps even a nudge to horses (despite there already a fair few). 
Birds species would be great too, but the fitting of the beak can be tricky.

I'm going to be honest and just say that I'm pretty supportive of anything in terms of originality as long as it isn't a canine. XD


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 16, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> Does a giant space warrior lizard count?


YES!!! More Y'Gythgbas please ♡









artofem said:


> I think frogs are rare too. I'm sure there are insect types out there, I just haven't been commission to draw one, so they're probably only a few of them.


And I wouldn't mind not being the only poison frog regular around either, surrounded by *slept* insects~


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 16, 2020)

Guifrog said:


> YES!!! More Y'Gythgbas please ♡
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about some more Sangheili?


----------



## thecovesecret (Oct 16, 2020)

Barn owls! They're cute as heck, but sound scary. Idk why not many people have songs of them.


----------



## Kharne (Oct 16, 2020)

Bovines/ minotaurs
They're my favorite, but sometimes it can actually be a few days before a new artwork is uploaded relating to them.


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 16, 2020)

Goats
Sheeps
Lamas
Flamingos


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 16, 2020)

Lexiand said:


> Goats
> Sheeps
> Lamas
> Flamingos


how many shrimps do you have to eat
before you make your skin turn pink
each too much and youll get sick
shrimps are pretty RICH


----------



## Drunkfur (Oct 17, 2020)

I feel like possums dont get nearly enough love. 
Also Thylacines


----------



## Bababooey (Oct 17, 2020)

Drunkfur said:


> I feel like possums dont get nearly enough love.
> Also Thylacines


Yes. More thylacines. Love them now, people!


----------



## AlysNya (Oct 26, 2020)

I don't see a lot of moogles. They're super cute!


----------



## DireDrag0n (Oct 26, 2020)

Manticores. They're supposed to have human faces, but the few I do see don't. If I had the time and the means, I would definitely create a manticore character.


----------



## Kharne (Oct 26, 2020)

DireDrag0n said:


> Manticores. They're supposed to have human faces, but the few I do see don't. If I had the time and the means, I would definitely create a manticore character.


Really? Now I'm interested in making one, love animal mixed with human


----------



## DireDrag0n (Oct 26, 2020)

Kharne said:


> Really? Now I'm interested in making one, love animal mixed with human


Yeah! To be honest, the classical depictions of the manticore are quite horrific, but they have interesting lore. I've also seen a couple manticore anthros and they looked awesome. Maybe I'm biased because I like hybrids, but you should try your hand at one! They definitely stand out.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Oct 26, 2020)

There are not enough borophaginae. I need a mate.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 28, 2020)

Foxes that aren't constantly slutty. I'm 99% sure they exist. At least judging from a self observation.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 28, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Foxes that aren't constantly slutty. I'm 99% sure they exist. At least judging from a self observation.


You are getting your hopes up too high.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Oct 28, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Foxes that aren't constantly slutty. I'm 99% sure they exist. At least judging from a self observation.


Sorry man, non-lewd foxes went extinct eons ago. The only ones we have left are those hermaphrodite neon green ones.


----------



## Eremurus (Oct 28, 2020)

MonsterMayo said:


> I would love to see more cervine/bovine characters! + I haven’t seen a whole lot of monkey fursonas out there- here’s mine!



My fursona is bovine. A Tauren, to be exact.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 28, 2020)

i'd like to see more Spirit Guardians! I hope i'm not the only one out there....


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Oct 28, 2020)

I have seen all kinds of stuff on this forum, but yet no turtlesonas?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 28, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> I have seen all kinds of stuff on this forum, but yet no turtlesonas?


Good point!


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 28, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> I have seen all kinds of stuff on this forum, but yet no turtlesonas?


You fool.

All hail @Groggy.


----------



## Rassah (Oct 28, 2020)

I think there aren't enough ringtails


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 28, 2020)

Rassah said:


> I think there aren't enough ringtails


@Tazmo


----------



## Bababooey (Oct 28, 2020)

Leech! I'm making one.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 28, 2020)

Chomby said:


> Leech! I'm making one.
> 
> View attachment 92336


eugh creepy


----------



## Bababooey (Oct 28, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> eugh creepy


Understandable, though I've been told he's cute as well. Lol


----------



## Lucyfur (Oct 28, 2020)

The Binturong~ <3


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 28, 2020)

Chomby said:


> Understandable, though I've been told he's cute as well. Lol


no


----------



## Bababooey (Oct 28, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> no


Don't be a meanie. He means no harm.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 28, 2020)

Chomby said:


> Don't be a meanie. He means no harm.


hes gonna slurp my blood


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 28, 2020)

There aint enough goats around here!


----------



## Traget (Oct 31, 2020)

Anteaters.

Or the Aardwolf. That's a pretty stylish lad of whom I would have thought more people would like.


----------



## Eremurus (Nov 1, 2020)

I guess insects in general, really.


----------



## soulbox (Nov 1, 2020)

Elephants!


----------



## pinecones (Nov 1, 2020)

Probably brought up previously but what about extinct species? A lot of possibilities for some cool sona designs.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 2, 2020)

AceQuorthon said:


> There aint enough goats around here!
> 
> View attachment 92339



there's not so much a lack of goat O.C's as lack of people with goat personas.

lots of people make throw away goat characters they use for a week or 2 and then forget about or people had a goat persona when it was the year of the goat in the Chinese Zodiac and no longer do.

other than people with Undertale based O.C's there's not many people who choose to actually BE a goat.

I blame reputation mostly. Popular media and religion don't exactly put them in the most positive light (pun intended).


----------



## pinecones (Nov 2, 2020)

Goats are delightful and sweet. I had a nubian and kinder kid, and they would affectionately bonk their heads on your leg or bounce around, wiggle their lil tails. I can't help but admire them!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Nov 2, 2020)

Sam A Wamm said:


> there's not so much a lack of goat O.C's as lack of people with goat personas.
> 
> lots of people make throw away goat characters they use for a week or 2 and then forget about or people had a goat persona when it was the year of the goat in the Chinese Zodiac and no longer do.
> 
> ...


Goats are just the cutest thing in the world imo!


----------



## ZELPHINA (Nov 4, 2020)

My Fursona is an Ermine, Aka Stoat, Aka of the Weasel Family. I haven't found too many people with her species.


----------



## Stray_the_Kitsune (Nov 7, 2020)

Grey alien fursonas. I've seen one on FA. And yes, it's an anthropoid, but it is non-human so... it counts lol

Also, cryptids are cool <3


----------



## Troj (Nov 7, 2020)

I agree: we need more frogs, insects, and fish!


----------



## MM13 (Nov 7, 2020)

Fish species that aren't sharks...am I the only one who thinks that the only fish most tf fans go for to turn into is a shark?  Not that I think it's overdone or anything, but it seems like they seem to forget the non-shark species too.  And also koalas, you rarely ever see those little guys in tf media.


----------



## SirSplinter (Nov 9, 2020)

Would love to see more thylacines out there~


----------



## Yastreb (Nov 16, 2020)

Asiatic linsangs. They are a really obscure genus with no close relatives. They look kind of like genets or other viverrids, which would be nice to see more often, too.

Also wolverines and aardwolves.


----------



## ben909 (Nov 16, 2020)

Plants and mushrooms...


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Nov 17, 2020)

Synthes.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 17, 2020)

Chinchillas and other cute animals like it. The fluffy and cuddly ones.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Nov 17, 2020)

Monkeys! Never thought of their appeal and while I'm more of a fox person myself, I've seen at least one who looks beyond cool.


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 17, 2020)

Oh god I could spout this off for a while if I had the time. I have dozens of OCs I have written up that I made, specifically in mind with animals I never see sonas for.
Armadillos
Rat snakes 
Toads
Okapi
Monitor lizards
Axolotl

I have a notebook full of them


----------



## PitayaReed (Nov 24, 2020)

They're probably way more common than I think but I see barely any red pandas.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Dec 2, 2020)

Tacoshark said:


> Oh god I could spout this off for a while if I had the time. I have dozens of OCs I have written up that I made, specifically in mind with animals I never see sonas for.
> Armadillos
> Rat snakes
> Toads
> ...


Okapi was my second choice but wildebeest won out. I'd love to see one!


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 2, 2020)

Rats. I get stupidly excited when I see a rat sona.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 2, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> Rats. I get stupidly excited when I see a rat sona.


@metatherat


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 2, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> @metatherat



I instantly followed.

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## metatherat (Dec 3, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> @metatherat





Xitheon said:


> I instantly followed.
> 
> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


*happy squeaks*
Hiii!
*much rat-wave*


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 3, 2020)

I want to see a pufferfish sona.


----------



## Kosmo Kittypup (Dec 3, 2020)

i wanna see more skiltaire around, since they've got a real long history and have been around before the furry fandom as we know it was even established. take things back to the roots, y'know?


----------



## Breyo (Dec 5, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I want to see a pufferfish sona.
> 
> View attachment 95461


I gotta agree with you on that. I think I'd like to see more aquatic species in general. It's always interesting to see how they look when anthro


----------



## Tacoshark (Oct 30, 2021)

Breyo said:


> I gotta agree with you on that. I think I'd like to see more aquatic species in general. It's always interesting to see how they look when anthro


Well....to ressurect this thread I just had a ref done for a Rhemora OC


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 30, 2021)

All sorts amphibians, fishes, marinal mammals and bonus, leg-less snakes!

I'd love to know how those characters would be interpreted into anthropomorphic structure and the corporation with common garments!

Eg: Give the snakes arms and/or legs, you'll make it a lizzard relative. It's kinda conflicting for the sake of identity of snakes but is inevitable if the goal is to make em anthropomorphic..

I as one who had just begun working on setups for those species too for my anthro animal universe, I'd love to peek on more of people's creativity!

That being said, I'm especially struggling to fit a lab uniform for the Axolotl character I need to design (is a researcher)... 
Axolotls, while being categorized as amphibians(they got lungs), is known to be dependent on underwater surroundings +99% of the lifetime, with mucus all over their skins being the only viable defense against bacterias and stuffs thanks to the water. Giving em a coat and further make em do actions on land is beyond my creativity so far OnO


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Oct 31, 2021)

Hmm, easiest way to answer is to show. 

*changes her outerwear for a bit*

Zhere we go. 





M O A R
Y I N G L E T S .


----------



## okelokey (Oct 31, 2021)

Insects in general


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 2, 2021)

Minish


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 2, 2021)

snail


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 2, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> snail


Thats a good one.


----------



## Breyo (Nov 2, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> Well....to ressurect this thread I just had a ref done for a Rhemora OCView attachment 121625


Oh wow! That looks awesome 

To be honest, I might've said this before already, and I'm sure someone else did, too, but I still haven't seen too many bugs! Not a huge fan of most of the wild kind, but they seem like they'd be really cool when anthro!


----------



## Kinguyakki (Nov 3, 2021)

Badgers, wolverines.
Walruses and fur seals, definitely would love to see more manatees and hippos and rhinos.  Llamas, camels. . .capybara. . .


----------



## caby (Nov 9, 2021)

I'm horribly biased but capybaras! rodents in general, too. Rats, guinea pigs, chinchillas, mice, degus,,,, Anything with buckteeth :3


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Nov 9, 2021)

caby said:


> I'm horribly biased but capybaras! rodents in general, too. Rats, guinea pigs, chinchillas, mice, degus,,,, Anything with buckteeth :3


I think I mentioned them before but hell yeah more Thylacoleos




We need more crazy buck-toothed murder koalas


----------



## Outré (Nov 9, 2021)

Are there many furries who have like squirrels, meerkats, and sloths as their fursona? I would like to see that!


----------



## Ash Sukea (Nov 10, 2021)

Viverrids, Tayras, Linsangs, Jaguarundis(No not Jaguar undies!), Fossas, Yapoks!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Nov 10, 2021)

Ash Sukea said:


> Viverrids, Tayras, Linsangs, Jaguarundis(No not Jaguar undies!), Fossas, Yapoks!


Other Euplerids too! Vontsira and Fanaloka are pretty cool! 

Linsangs are just cat but l o n g I love them


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 10, 2021)

Dolphins


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 10, 2021)

Ash Sukea said:


> Jaguarundis(No not Jaguar undies!)


yeah everyone knows jaguars are better without their undies



okelokey said:


> Insects in general


Anthro arthropods are a neat idea in general




me personally, I'd be interested to see some "oddball" species like pangolins, maybe merfolk that look more on the order of Rikuo from Darkstalkers or the one race from Legend of Zelda


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 10, 2021)

Outré said:


> Are there many furries who have like squirrels, meerkats, and sloths as their fursona? I would like to see that!


Someone that watches me has a bf with a sloth sona!


----------



## evilskullman3 (Nov 11, 2021)

sodasprouts said:


> I would love to see more cervine/bovine characters! + I haven’t seen a whole lot of monkey fursonas out there- here’s mine!


Monkey/primate fursonas are very underappreciated in general. I'd love to see more primate sonas in the future.
Other than that, I'd love to also see more pig/boar/hog sonas. And maybe rhino sonas.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Nov 11, 2021)

ISRECA said:


> Monkey/primate fursonas are very underappreciated in general. I'd love to see more primate sonas in the future.
> Other than that, I'd love to also see more pig/boar/hog sonas. And maybe rhino sonas.


I wanna see more Lemurs outside of Ringtails. 

Especially Ayeayes

Love a good B I N G U S L E M U R


----------



## Zorrena (Nov 11, 2021)

sodasprouts said:


> I would love to see more cervine/bovine characters! + I haven’t seen a whole lot of monkey fursonas out there- here’s mine!


Oh that's neat I would of said various monkey and primates I dont see often but then i find this.
Just wish there were more and that there were more pangolins out there.
And my sona is a cow although i know your post was back in 2019 so not too much a chance of you seeing this.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Nov 11, 2021)

I mentioned earlier but I run a blog on lesser-used species on Furry Amino

The best recieved ideas are:

1) The Aardwolves/ Proteles Cristata - The smallest species of Hyena, and a shy insectivore





2) The Bearded Vulture/ Gyptaeus Barbatus (I have one) - The only not-bald vulture, it feeds almost exclusively on bones, and is seen as a good luck symbol in central asian culture.





3) The Marsupial Lion/ Thylacoleo Carnifex (I have one of these too) - The most insanely over-specialised mammalian carnivore to ever live. Basically a real-life drop bear





4) The Margay/ Leopardus Wiedii - A small arboreal cat with a number of primate-like adaptations





5) The Manul/ Otocolobus Manul - A solitary central asian wildcat with the densest fur of any cat. The only Feline with round eyes, a trait usually seen in Pantherines.





6) Hesperocyon - The earliest dog species to evolve. Far more arboreal than any canines, belonging to a seperate group, the Hesperocyonines.





7) The South American Coati/ Nasua Nasua - a yellow, long-nosed raccoon relative





8) The Binturong/ Arctictis Binturong - A large, sluggish civet with an appearance somewhere between a bear and a cat. They naturally smell like popcorn, due to chemicals in their pee





9) The Honduran White Bat/ Ectophylla Alba - A pure white microbat with yellow wings. Likes to build tents





10) The Tibetan Fox/ Vulpes Ferrilata - A central asian fox with an infamously unamused face


----------



## evilskullman3 (Nov 12, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> I wanna see more Lemurs outside of Ringtails.
> 
> Especially Ayeayes
> 
> Love a good B I N G U S L E M U R


LEMURS ARE MY FAVORITE PRIMATES OMFG


----------



## Lumineer (Nov 23, 2021)

AFLITSSSS!!!!! I absolutely love them, maybe not their fursuits but their fursonas are EVERYTHING!!! I wanted to make a fursona with one but theirs hardly anyone or any art I've seen about them!


----------



## justenoughlight (May 14, 2022)

LeFay said:


> I would love to see more insect sonas. I've seen plenty of spiders but insects in general you don't see a lot of. I enjoy how they're represented in artwork and their versatility when it comes to design, is really interesting. But moths are my favorite, I find them downright adorable.


My main sona is a moth! I’m absolutely in love with their floofiness lmao


----------



## Xitheon (May 15, 2022)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> 5) The Manul/ Otocolobus Manul - A solitary central asian wildcat with the densest fur of any cat. The only Feline with round eyes, a trait usually seen in Pantherines.



I was about to mention the Manul. They look like grumpy gnomes.

I love this old video (everyone has seen it but I'll post it anyway.)


----------



## AlexTheMule99 (May 22, 2022)

Cetaceans and sharks.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 22, 2022)

I DEMAND MORE BUGS.


----------



## CalahooTheHyena (May 31, 2022)

Hyenas


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 31, 2022)

CalahooTheHyena said:


> Hyenas


Spotted Hyenas are fairly common, but the other three species definitely need more love. 

Aardwolves in particular seem like prime furry bait


----------



## BadRoy (Jun 2, 2022)

I just want anything that's not a dog, fox, wolf, big cat, or dragon plz. 
Give me those hooferinos, birdz, and marsupials.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 2, 2022)

i also want more dinosaurs. we've got dragons and lizards and birds but not a lot of dinosaurs and we need more of it because dinosaurs will ALWAYS be cool.


----------

